# Unknown Pocket Watch & Stopwatch



## simonjbird (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi,

Whilst clearing out some cupboards I came across a pocket watch that was given to me over 25 years ago and belonged to either my grandfather or great grandfather (i'm don't recall which). It's unlikely to be of any material value, however I would be interested to know more about it even if it is just a keepsake. I also think it's missing a hand?

I also came across an old stopwatch which again is of probably no material value, however I'd still like to know a bit more about it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

links to images of the items are shown below (I was unable to upload images for some reason).

Thanks in advance








">








">








">








">








">


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I can't see anything............... :blind: have another go :wink2:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

here you go :thumbsup:


----------



## simonjbird (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi All,

Does anyone have any thoughts on these?

Kind regards


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

the pocket watch appears to be a swiss copy of a railroad watch but it's not a true railroad watch.


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

The Cabot Watch Company is what cwc stands for and the numbers on the back usually mean military use.


----------

